# A Little Discussion Of Light Roadsters



## SirMike1983 (Jul 17, 2016)

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/p/guide-to-roadsters-hybridized-roadsters.html

A little guide with my thoughts on roadsters vs. light roadsters (using Sheldon Brown as a guide post). It's just a short opinion piece with a good bit of eye candy thrown in, but may be helpful or nice to visit for people who like old three speed (and three speed style) bikes.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 18, 2016)

Great stuff Mike ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 18, 2016)

Good article. The word "Utility" is the key take away. The Roadster can handle all of the basic day to day needs of the non-automobile owner. At the other end of this spectrum, the Sport gives up some of that utility to provide occasional spirited riding.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice photos and history Mike.
Utility is a great description.  Single-purpose bikes have limited utility (though they help the industry to sell more bikes).
While my Italian lightweight drop-bar road bike carries all its roadside needs (behind the saddle), about all I can bring along is my wallet, cellphone, keys, and a banana.  The geometry of the bike is dialed in for racing and quick handling.  It wouldn't be safe with a front load, because the load would be steering the bike.
Both the French and the English built bikes for utility and stability, and that low-trail geometry was followed in all the bike boom sport-touring bikes.
We had a 30-mi ride yesterday morning with a plan to drop in to the farmer's market. For our time riding in the group, we had no trouble keeping up with the roadies, and hauled home a plethora from the farmer's market.




The bike industry seems to be moving back into utility bikes these days (though they call them Adventure bikes), and that's a good thing.
Through the 90s and the first half of this decade, Grant Petersen almost single-handedly kept alive the idea of a utility bike, with Bridgestone and then Rivendell.  One late 90s Waterford-built project, the Heron, was a tribute and virtual copy of Raleigh.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 18, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> Nice photos and history Mike.
> Utility is a great description.  Single-purpose bikes have limited utility (though they help the industry to sell more bikes).
> While my Italian lightweight drop-bar road bike carries all its roadside needs (behind the saddle), about all I can bring along is my wallet, cellphone, keys, and a banana.  The geometry of the bike is dialed in for racing and quick handling.  It wouldn't be safe with a front load, because the load would be steering the bike.
> Both the French and the English built bikes for utility and stability, and that low-trail geometry was followed in all the bike boom sport-touring bikes.
> ...




I had not heard the term "adventure bikes" before. I have heard about comfort and hybrid type bikes. I guess "adventure" sells bikes better than "utility". One lets you go on an adventure, while the other carries groceries. But it is good to see these sorts of bikes  are around today.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 18, 2016)

It's all about the marketing connotation.  Hybrid and Comfort both suggest the owner may be someone less than sporty.  Adventure bike tells the owner he is adventurous.  The idea is still an all-road utility bike (32mm or larger tires).
I see way too many strained-lycra-clad (round) people contorting (torturing) themselves on low-slung road bikes because someone told them that's what serious riders ride.  They would be doing a lot better on a sporty upright and loose canvas or nylon shorts.  I'm glad they're riding, but now the bike shops can offer them something different than road bike, mountain bike or stodgy comfort bike.  Until just recently the upright choice was a stodgy comfort bike from your LBS or build yourself a custom.
A few other makers like Pashley, Linus, Soma, Velo Orange (and great custom frame builders) have kept the faith through the past generation and there are newer brands like Public.


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 20, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/p/guide-to-roadsters-hybridized-roadsters.html
> 
> A little guide with my thoughts on roadsters vs. light roadsters (using Sheldon Brown as a guide post). It's just a short opinion piece with a good bit of eye candy thrown in, but may be helpful or nice to visit for people who like old three speed (and three speed style) bikes.



Thanks, Sirmike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 20, 2016)

A hybrid roadster for a ride today-- 1946 Hercules Model C

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/08/1946-hercules-model-c.html


----------

